# Tuxedo tailors?



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

My hubby fancies a white made to measure tuxedo. So... if he is brave enough to go for it, I thought I would assist. I appreciate he will look very...dashing, debonaire and suave....amongst other things...but if anyone has any experience of having a suit made here any details would be great.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I personally don't but I have a friend who regularly gets coats etc made by a tailor downtown. She is not in the country just now but I will ask her when she returns.. if you give me a reminder in a weeks time


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I personally don't but I have a friend who regularly gets coats etc made by a tailor downtown. She is not in the country just now but I will ask her when she returns.. if you give me a reminder in a weeks time


Thanks maiden, will do. I have 9 weeks before he launches himself in John Travolta mode!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We know a tailors downtown where a good friend had suits made - dont know the address but know where it is.

Wont he get it dirty playing "Touch" in white


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanason said:


> We know a tailors downtown where a good friend had suits made - dont know the address but know where it is.
> 
> Wont he get it dirty playing "Touch" in white


LoL..now that would be a sight to behold!!


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Update..

Hubby is now in posession of the John Travolta suit. We got it made by a tailor on road 9 (in a 6ftx6ft) shop. Red lining, extra pocket inside for his phone, and very smart it is too. Very happy bunny ...now we just need to work on his dance moves.....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I've seen it and she is right - it is Coolio.

His dance moves!!  can't wait


----------



## ORH (Apr 5, 2012)

Maireadhoney - can you give the name/directions of the place?


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

Me too, please.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

It is on road 9, coming from costa coffee direction go on down past mc Donalds to the next main intersection. It is on the right hand side just before this junction. The shop is about 6foot square and the only sign it is a tailors is that there is a dummy in the window..

Bring a photograph of what you want unless your Arabic is good enough to explain. you can bring the material, or he will get it for you. He has samples and we just let him get it. 

He is very fast just a week from ordering to collection with a fitting in-between. For a white tux jacket, black dress trousers, and the dress shirt 1000le. Probably could have bargained more but we thought it was worth it and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, Maireadhoey,

That would be Sayeed the Tailor - a very skilful man with a needle and thread. He altered an overcoat for me last winter - did a fantastic job letting it out and only charged me 30LE. I've only had him do alterations up to now, but will definitely be ordering a made-to-measure suit next!


----------

